# Beach fishing regs?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't find any chapters or info from Florida wildlife on beach regulations. 

Mainly I want to know what counties don't allow shark fishing from shore, chumming, where and when cast nets can be used and if the beaches close. Besides state parks it seems they're open all night?


----------



## atwood87 (Feb 17, 2013)

*reply??*

Good question. I was wondering the same things. These guys are pretty cool on here, I am sure someone will post an answer of some sort soon.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Dont know about countys rules but u cant in public swmming areas as far as i know.:shifty:


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

What is funny is that in Virginia they allow fishing around the beach areas where there are swimmers. I personally will not fish where there are swimmers in the area. I think for the safety of the swimmers, I do not think its a good idea to do so.

(But then again, I did not target sharks for sport fish or whatever is your flavor to fish from shore. Here in Florida, it is scary to know that sharks are with in distance from the swimming area. I hooked one towards the end of summer last year when I was not targeting for them at all. It was big enough to take 3 year old child.)


----------

